# Germany or not ??



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

We are thinking of going to Germany, we only have 2 weeks in the summer, so cannot go far, do like nice scenery and not flat, could stay on sites not bothered if they have pools or entertainment ( have a 14 year old girl ) can anyone suggest an area, which is not to far, would like the mountains, but i think that is to far


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

If you look through the Germany touring section you will see a lot of recommendations for the Mosel valley. This is because it is reasonably close the UK, reasonably scenic, has great wine and is probably the most motorhome friendly place in Europe.  

The Black Forest is also worth a visit, but is four hours drive or so further.

You won't regret going to Germany, we find ourselves spending more and more time there.

Sandy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> If you look through the Germany touring section you will see a lot of recommendations for the Mosel valley. This is because it is reasonably close the UK, reasonably scenic, has great wine and is probably the most motorhome friendly place in Europe.
> 
> The Black Forest is also worth a visit, but is four hours drive or so further.
> 
> ...


Beat me to it.

The Moselle can be reached in a day if you really want to, but we usually make it there on day 2. 
Trier is a good starting point as it's only 10 miles or so from a cheap fill up in Luxembourg, then it's only an easy run along the river bank to the biggest choice of stellplatz in the shortest distance that I know of and at a full range of prices from free via cheap to inexpensive. 
Luxembourg (the country not just the city) is worth a visit not exactly mountainous but the Ardennes weren't known as the "Bulge" (as in battle of the...) for nothing and the Outlet Malls in Luxembourg must be a teenage shoppers idea of heaven (oops, perhaps I shouldn't have said that  ).


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stone me - I'm agreeing with Stanner! :lol:

What he said, plus there's a cracking good overnight stop on the way to Luxembourg/Trier if you don't want to do it all in one day.









This is our van, parked for the night . . .









And here is the view from the van in the evening. . .









And the following morning . . .

Givet. We parked here 50.134843,4.827134 no problem at all, and a lovely little town to stroll around and get coffee and a cake.

Dave


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

loved our trip to Germany, don't know why we haven't been back, this was our trip, http://ralph-dot-germany2007.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/germany-2007-day-one.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> And here is the view from the van in the evening. . .
> Dave


Had you had a few when you took that one Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cheeky git Kev! :roll: 

Can't remember, but it was hand held, in the dark, and at least half a second exposure - so I don't think I did too badly, ratted or not! 

Lovely spot for an overnight, and quite well placed for a half way stop en route.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Cheeky git Kev! :roll:
> 
> Can't remember, but it was hand held, in the dark, and at least half a second exposure - so I don't think I did too badly, ratted or not!
> 
> ...


Tee Hee :wink: :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Mossel is great for motorhomes but for two weeks with a 14 year old girl? Nah. She will be bored stiff in two days. We managed about 5 days last year. Enjoyed it but it gets a bit samey.

If you can stretch it a bit (and its not that far) there is loads more to see and do in the Black forest and its a very short drive from there into Switzerland, Rhine falls and proper mountains are very near as are some stunning lakes with plenty to do and probably lots of kids of similar age. Depends what she is into though as I loved that sort of thing when I was 14 but my sister just wasnt interested in scenery or the countryside unless there were shops there.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Stone me - I'm agreeing with Stanner! :lol:


Now that wasn't painful was it?

The next few times should be much easier ................ :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

agree

With a 14 year oldthe Mosel is definately a bit samey 

But Germany is a wonderful country

And you could travel a bit and find some spots that would suit

Aldra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It can be a bit "samey" if you let it. But not far away can be all sorts of diversions.

Do the trip we did just before Christmas but a bit slower with a few more add ons.

Ist stop Ypres - visit the "In Flanders Fields" Museum which should be engaging and thought provoking for anyone of any age - it certainly features in school trips to learn about WW1 and the trenches - finish off the day with the Last Post at the Menin Gate. There are sure to be coach loads of school kids there so she won't be the only teenager present. The sports stadium campsite has what must be some of the best value m/home pitches in Europe and it's only a short walk from both Ypres centre and the Menin Gate.

http://www.greatwar.co.uk/ypres-salient/museum-in-flanders-fields.htm
http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/kampeerautoterrein.php

Then dawdle across Southern Belgium to somewhere like La Roche en Ardenne where there are plenty of adventure activities that might suit her.
http://www.la-roche-tourisme.com/uk_sports.php?variable=activities|Sports|Adventure%20activities|uk

Then perhaps a couple of days in Luxembourg (city and country) before filling up before entering Germany (just as the Germans do and when you see the difference in diesel prices you'll know why) for a day or so in and around Trier, the oldest city in Germany.

Not too far off the route after Trier is the Nurburgring where is is possible to get "taxi" rides round the old circuit (Nordschleife) with the likes of Sabine Schmidt who showed Clarkson the way round on Top Gear.
http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/ringtaxi/taxi.php

Then along the Mosel to places like Bernkastel Kues, Cochem and perhaps end up in Koblenz. Visit the Deutsches Eck
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsches_Eck where the Mosel meets the Rhine.
Then perhaps visit Cologne, Aachen, Maaastricht, Valkenburg etc. before travelling across to Brussels using the m/home parking at the main Youth Hostel which is safe and secure yet only 2 metro stops from the Grand Place.
http://www.lesaubergesdejeunesse.be/Bruxelles-Europe-Motor-homes?lang=fr

Free EHU, Wifi and services 1st night 30€ subsequent nights 25€ includes breakfast in the hostel.

Then across to Ghent and/or Brugges and/or Ostend then back to the ferry/tunnel.

2 weeks - should be a doddle.

PS forgot the Brewery tour at Bitburg, but best do that after the Nurburgring.


----------

